# Viking 300 2 man shanty



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure it's been around for a while and has plenty of cons, but the best pro was that it was $10 at a rummage sale.

I have two holes about the size of a dime in the dark blue tarp like covering. I tried using duct tape to cover the holes and the tape would not stick. The tarp seems to have a texture to it that won't let the tape adhere. Any suggestions?

Windows and zippers are in great shape, I just got done cleaning up the "tent" poles and repainted them. There's still alot of life in this old Shanty.


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

i put a hole in my dx3000 the first time i used it, it ripped where the poles come apart and the shanty folds, but any way, took it to franks and the owner put a clear patch on it that works like a charm. its been holding for 2 or 3 years now. but i think its made for waders. but i would ask them at franks or a simular store about what they would have for it. he hooked me up for free since i just bought it the day before, but i'm sure the stuff dont cost that much


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

With 2 sided carpet tape?

I keep throwing these out there (other threads that are similar)

Contact cement, like for rubber or counter tops?

2 part epoxy?

Scuffing , especially on shiny stuff is crucial (sandpaper)

Then cleaning with alcohol or acetone

I dunno :SHOCKED:


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

you could try a pool patch kit or similar from the hardware. there are lots of different kinds of duct tape out there the good stuff aint cheap! i retape mine every year with duct tape, works good for 1 season, good luck geat find.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Use some good heavycloth backed duct tape on both sides so that the glue on both pieces of tape touches through the hole. Then use some dental floss to sew around the edges.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've never used it. But I've heard good things about "Gorilla Tape". Yes, it's made by the people that make Gorilla Glue. This stuff is supposed to stick to just about anything.

http://www.gorillaglue.com/tapes.aspx

Might be worth a shot. I'd say that you should do it from both sides also as ih772 mentioned. Put a layer in the inside and have someone help you and put a layer on the outside and burnish the two sides together. 

Good luck!

John


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

TrekJeff said:


> .... the best pro was that it was $10 at a rummage sale.
> ..... There's still alot of life in this old Shanty.


That's a H&LLUVA buy man!!

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I also have a Viking 300 and have had black duct tape on it that has lasted years. Did you clean the surface before you put the tape on it?

Joe


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep a great buy in deed....i'll give you 20.00 for it??


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

nice deal, fix it up and it will last a decade


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

FishinJoe said:


> I also have a Viking 300 and have had black duct tape on it that has lasted years. Did you clean the surface before you put the tape on it?
> 
> Joe



You just had to go and ask that.....lol


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

mike the pike said:


> Yep a great buy in deed....i'll give you 20.00 for it??


I'll go $22.50!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have had mine for over 10 years now and it is still going strong, I only use it before the ice gets thick enough for the ATV though then the Yukon goes with me. I would bet some of the tape on mine is going on 8 years.

Joe


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

FishinJoe said:


> I have had mine for over 10 years now and it is still going strong, I only use it before the ice gets thick enough for the ATV though then the Yukon goes with me. I would bet some of the tape on mine is going on 8 years.
> 
> Joe



Joe, have you added skis to the bottom? I'm looking at where the hinge is and where the toe rope is. If I put skis on this it would unfold onto the skis I'm thinking I may build a square platform for it to ride on and mount the skis to the platform. I have a jet sled, but plan on setting that on top the shanty as I wouldn't have any room inside the sled for buckets if I carried the shanty on top of it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Steinfishski made up a sled out of 2X4's & 2X2's and attached a pair skis to the bottom + made it just high enough to clear fairly deep snow , works good.
I made a sled of conduit runners (then attached skis)that sits high enough I can get 6 gallon buckets under it while transporting in my truck Jeff. I had a "luggage rack" that bungeed on top of the shack that I put all the buckets in when trekking out - but you might not have that kind of room in your vehicle...
Your plan sounds like it would work good!


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

No I haven't added skis to mine. I used to have a sled I made for it out of conduit that would fold up to put in my car though, it really doesn't get that much use anymore except for early in the year and normally there isn't that much snow to make it much of a problem.

Joe


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

FishinJoe said:


> No I haven't added skis to mine. I used to have a sled I made for it out of conduit that would fold up to put in my car though, it really doesn't get that much use anymore except for early in the year and normally there isn't that much snow to make it much of a problem.
> 
> Joe



Cool...thanks


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Go to the fabric store, buy any durable matterial sow or rubber cement it over the hole. We have a shoe repair guy over here on the sw. side of the state that will sow anything. Also sows zippers back on shantys if they tear off or need replacement.  hope that helps ya some.....


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got the word from a buddy who's dad does upholstery. He said he has some bullet proof stuff to fix...All is good. Thanks for all the input!!


----------

